# M44 Mangrove Jacks



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/9/16)

I have grabbed a few different packs of Mangrove Jack yeast to try out. And as I get them bottled and tested, I'll write a review or some information as I find it.

This is the worst review, in the sense I brewed ambient in Qld (even in winter inside, this is a problem). I have learned not to do this anymore, with anything except a saison.

The reason I tried ambient, is that the M44 range says up to 23 degrees and my home isn't that hot, so 'why not'.

So take this 'review' in that light.

Positives:

No lag time (I rehydrated) unlike BRY97. This thing was up and running in about 5 hours, with some visible krausen.

Flocculates well, unlike US05. Dropped clear and clean and quickly.

No diacetyl, especially despite the higher brewing temps.

Negatives:

I don't know, but this thing has aceyltihyde despite the range written on the pack. So I'd ferment at 20 or below, as I do with BRY 97 and US05. This was started below 20 degrees, and worked up from there.

Yet to be determined:

Good temp range (I'll have a crack at 20 degrees next time)

Whether the hops being scrubbed is a temp based or a yeast based issue (or neither and the Crosby Farms Exp varieties don't have that much aroma).


----------



## TheWiggman (20/9/16)

After some discussion at the most recent Vic case swap there were comments along the lines of "I don't use US-05 any more, M44 is my go-to yeast". I've used it twice on a pale ale and amber ale. I found that it did a good job pushing both malt and hops. Took off at a reasonable rate and while not an outstanding flocculator, resulted in relatively clear beer. High attenuation, a 1.045 will get down to 1.009 with no trouble.
I've never used US-05 but have used 1056. I'd use M44 any day for an APA or similar beer. Does a far better job than M10 workhorse.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/9/16)

Thanks Wiggaman.

It seems like it'll do the job, I haven't given it the best environment, but impressed so far.

There's so little information or discussion on the web about its performance, I thought I'd chuck it out there for future use.

And it's funny, sometimes I'll read about an ingredient I haven't used and I'll see my own comments from several years back.


----------



## kaiserben (20/9/16)

All my early IPAs used M44. I was always very happy with the results (except I was always chasing more aroma). At some point I read someone on a forum claim that M44 scrubbed hop aroma, so I just stopped using it.

In hindsight I'm not so sure about that claim. These days I'm happy with my IPA aromas, but suspect that the improved aroma has little to do with using different yeasts and more due to the fact I've now added a couple of steep hop additions at specific temperatures.


----------



## dago001 (20/9/16)

I have used the M44 a few times now. I prefer it over US05 and M10. It cleans up nicely and I haven't had any lag issues with it. I no longer use BRY-97 because of this. I still use the M10 and US05 as they are the only yeasts that I can get easily at my LHBS. M44 is one of the few yeasts I would consider buying in bulk.
Cheers
LB


----------



## AJ80 (20/9/16)

TheWiggman said:


> After some discussion at the most recent Vic case swap there were comments along the lines of "I don't use US-05 any more, M44 is my go-to yeast". I've used it twice on a pale ale and amber ale. I found that it did a good job pushing both malt and hops. Took off at a reasonable rate and while not an outstanding flocculator, resulted in relatively clear beer. High attenuation, a 1.045 will get down to 1.009 with no trouble.
> I've never used US-05 but have used 1056. I'd use M44 any day for an APA or similar beer. Does a far better job than M10 workhorse.


That would have been me - I've all but eliminated US05 in favour of M44. It kicks off quicker, doesn't get in the road of the hops and flocculates better. Handled a triple IPA (10%) just fine, including bottle conditioning without any issues. Massive fan.


----------



## kaiserben (21/9/16)

I've been inspired to re-visit M44 with an IPA I'm mashing this weekend.


----------



## kaiserben (24/10/16)

Just checking in to provide feedback after my recent use of M44: 

It makes great beer. I reckon I might now use it regularly again for IPAs. I'd like more aroma, but I'm always chasing more aroma no matter what the yeast. 

In fact, I mashed and pitched M44 in another batch yesterday.


----------



## BKBrews (24/10/16)

Going to try this next brew. Have done a lot of US-05, so will be good to compare


----------



## jyo (24/10/16)

Fantastic yeast. I use it in preference to US05 now. I have it fermenting in a blonde ale, and its happily ticking along at 16'.


----------



## mckenry (24/10/16)

If only they'd bring back the 500g packs. Are you listening #mangrovejacks ?


----------



## kaiserben (24/10/16)

Oh - and further to my post above #8: The beer tasted great fresh; just 6 days after bottling (bottle primed).


----------



## Yob (24/10/16)

I just used some of this for the first time in a 1.065 AIPA and pitched with Nottingham, done down to 1.012 in 4 days, will be drinking it Saturday.


----------



## BKBrews (24/10/16)

> I just used some of this for the first time in a 1.065 AIPA and pitched with Nottingham, done down to 1.012 in 4 days, will be drinking it Saturday.


4 days! Nice....

What temp did you ferment at? I'm going to try it in my next brew - a Pirate Life clone.


----------



## Yob (24/10/16)

Started at about 18 finished 21..


----------



## BKBrews (13/11/16)

I pierced mine to 18 degree 1.054 wort yesterday at 2:30pm and we have zero activity over 27 hours later. Rehydrated as per instructions (albeit accidentally about 5 degrees higher than their recommended range). Read a few reviews that it can take about 48 hours, but I'm going to bump it to 20 degrees and if it hasn't taken off by tomorrow afternoon I'm going to pitch another packet.


----------



## fletcher (13/11/16)

hmmm, i'm inspired to use it again. i used it in an ipa and perhaps it was just all the negative reviews of it stripping hop character, but i haven't used it since. might try it again because us-05 is a pain in the ass to clear.


----------



## BKBrews (13/11/16)

I just checked again and the airlock gave me a small blop, so about a 36 hour lag time. Hopefully it's going nuts in the morning.

Never had an issue with clearing us-05...


----------



## dibbz (21/11/16)

I find if you don't aerate, or let the wort stream break up and splash/foam into the FV it can be a long 36hr lag.


----------



## technobabble66 (21/11/16)

Fwiw, I recently had a pacific ale clone pitched with M44 finish 2 points high (though that might be the vagaries of FG estimation), and the yeast cake has now stalled 8 points high for 3 weeks on an Amber ale at 19-20*c. 
I'm wondering if I didn't aerate enough at pitching. 
I certainly thrashed it around a fair bit, but I can't see why else it's finished so high. 
V v annoying!!


----------



## BKBrews (21/11/16)

Checked mine on Saturday and it was down to 1.018. I bumped the temp up to 20 (from 18) and dry hopped after that. Checked it tonight and it's down to 1.010 [emoji15] was aiming for 5.4% but it's already 5.8%. Ah well - tastes and smells very good! I do think I prefer US-05 though to be honest, but I'll reserve my final opinion until it's crashed, kegged and carbed.


----------



## BKBrews (1/12/16)

Has anyone had any issues with a bit of heat in their finished M44? My beer has only been kegged and force carbed since Saturday, but I'm definitely sensing a little bit of heat in the finish with this one....


----------



## good4whatAlesU (20/1/17)

Gave 444 a go, seemed a little moist in the packet (not completely dry). Fermentation started off okay but seemed to stall pretty quickly. FG at 1.010 so kegged it. Final beer has a 'yeasty' flavour and a fair bit of sediment, not too keen on this one...


----------



## yankinoz (20/1/17)

My usual suppliers don't carry MJ yeasts, but I'll try them when I can. Re BRY-97, my lag times have been 10-20 hours after pitching at 18. Once I pitched at 20 and it took only 8 hours. All the brews were in the 1.045-1.055 OG range. I do not aerate and do attemperate according to Danstar's extended instructions.


----------



## jyo (21/1/17)

I rarely use US05 in APA or IPA anymore. MJ44 is a great yeast, allows the hops to punch through, drops out nicely and is super clean fermented at 18. It does seem to be a lower attenuator than 05, so adjust mash temps. I do find it needs a couple of weeks in the keg to hit its straps.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/1/17)

Much preferring m42 New World Strong Ale Yeast for my APA and IPA. Quick, doesn't sfrub hops, neutral.


----------



## Bribie G (21/1/17)

Agreed on the New World Strong. I've currently got two brews pitched within a day of each other, one on New World Strong and the other (an American Wheat) on a packet of US-05 that has been hanging around in the fridge and I needed to use it up.

It will be interesting to see the results but I bet the New World Strong will be done and dusted in half the time of the US-05.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (22/1/17)

Will have to give M42 a go, sounds like it works well.

Trying to get organised to do an Australia day brew. I found a big rainwater tank nearby I can get access to, so no more dodgy tap water. Hooray! Will have to add some nutrient though.


----------



## Bribie G (22/1/17)

Why nutrient?


My M44 pitched Wednesday, all done and clearing from the top already. Sunday.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (22/1/17)

Will be interesting to see what your FG is?

Just guessing the rainwater will be lacking in nutrients? .. To keep the yeasties happy?


----------



## Bribie G (22/1/17)

38 ppm Unobtanium is the go. If using San Diego SuperYeast best to avoid the Kryptonite.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (22/1/17)

Lol. Well at least I'll check the mash pH and have a bit of calcium on hand if required


----------



## Dazza88 (17/2/18)

Brewed a Pale Ale and now IPA using M44. IPA was on first beer slurry. Both high >85% attenuation; 1.048 to 1.005 (5.5%) and 1.057 to 1.006 (6.7%). Didn't cold crash the first beer before kegging so it's still pretty murky 1 week in the keg. Will cold crash the ipa in the fermenter and the ditch this yeast cake heard average results from subsequent repitches). Both tasting good, seem balanced but its been a few years since i brewed so I don't have current experience with anything else to compare. Got M42 for the next brew on the production line (RIS @1.092).


----------



## goatchop41 (17/2/18)

Dazza88 said:


> Got M42 for the next brew on the production line (RIS @1.092).



M42 is a great yeast! I hope that you've got 3 packs for that gravity though....(minimum of 2!)


----------

